

High Performance Networking On The JVM - diggerLogger
http://normanmaurer.me/presentations/2013-jax-networking-on-jvm/#/1

======
brokenparser
AFAIK, section headers should be used sequentially, e.g. <section><h1>First
level</h1><h2>Second level</h2>

< p>Foobar</p><h2>Another second level header</h2>

< p>Quux</p></section> (the space prevents HN from eating those tags).

It also uses paragraphs and breaks to create white space. On line 284 it even
wraps a break in a bold tag.

Nice article, though.

